# Brrrr!!! - Part 2.....



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Part 2, into Germany……

Set 'Thally twaffic' for the stellplatz at Freiburg and off we went…
Didn't get very far though, in fact we only got to the uphill climb that takes you back onto the main road from the aire and the van didn't have enough traction to get up it, so cheated a bit and went back down a one way street the wrong way which was downhill to take us back to the street on the other side of the aire. A bit naughty but saved having to put the chains on again.
No more problems until we got near the border and the sat nav threw a bit of a wobbly, it seemed to loose itself with instructions to go to nearest road even though we were on the main N415 that takes you across the border, not really sure why this happened and it did a similar thing in this area on the way back, maybe something to do with the software info at the limit of each country map, who knows, no big deal though as we knew the route anyway. As soon as we got onto the Autobahn towards Freiburg it 'found itself' again.
'Thally' took us straight to the stellplatz which is located in a car park just a 15 minute walk from the city centre, surprisingly quiet and we spent the night with 3 other German vans.









The stellplatz at Freiburg

No facilities here but we didn't need any as we had replenished just recently in France. They had a few inches of snow the day before but the local council had cleared a few parking spots for motorhomes, there's service for you! Had a stroll into Freiburg and Judy exercised her retail therapeutic rights and dented the old plastic with a few treats as she does. Freiburg is nothing outstanding but a good city for shopping. They also have a tram system and you can catch one into the city from just by the stellplatz if you don't fancy the walk
The original plan was to explore the Black forest area again but we changed our minds and decided to head across to Lake Constance or Bodensee as it's called there. We headed off across the southern end of the Black Forest past Titisee to Donauschingen (a nice stellplatz here which we planned to use on the way back but it wasn't to be) and hit some pretty nasty weather with freezing sleet and snow showers. We had to stop frequently to de-ice the wipers as otherwise visibility was very difficult. Made it across in one piece after a slow drive and then had a leisurely drive along the northern shore of Bodensee stopping at Uberlingen. 'Thally twaffic' found the stellplatz for us - a car park at the top of the town but we decided not to stop and carried on to Friedrichshafen to the stellplatz near the marina but there were signs indicating that it was closed, probably for the winter period so we looked in the 'Bordatlas' and found what looked like a nice one a few miles north at Mecklenbeuren-Reute and headed there. This one was very much like a CL on a bit of farmers land at the back of a few farm buildings in an apple orchard. Nice and quiet and a very helpful owner directed us to our pitch which was down a steep and slippery incline covered in ice and snow from a recent shower. He gesticulated that it wouldn't be a problem me getting back out as he had a tractor if req'd so off we went and settled down for the night.









Mecklenbeuren stelplatz

We both had a shower in his 'state of the art' facility which looked like a converted cattle pen with an electric blown air heater on the floor next to the shower for warmth, decidedly dodgy but it was bloody freezing in there so we risked it and turned it on. The shower was really good with piping hot water but bloody freezing when the time came to turn it off, we damped ourselves down, put our clothes on and ran back to the warmth of the van in record time, ah, the joys of motorhoming!









..and the morning after.

Awoke next morning to about 6 inches of snow, like I said previously, I'm sure the weather is following us. Had a walk round the village and all the roads were really bad so I put the chains on again and the friendly farmer cleared a pathway up the hill for us to get out. His wife mentioned that all this snow was very unusual in this region and had caught everyone by surprise.









We needed snowchains to get out.

We got to the main road which had been cleared and took the chains off again and headed to Lindau and parked up at the P&Ride facility which also doubles as an overnight stop. Had a stroll around Lindau and another dent in the plastic as there was a big shopping complex on the outskirts which of course we just had to have a look around.
The plan then was to head across to Oberstdorf and stay a few days there before heading home.
We took the B308 from Lindau to Immenstadt which is part of the Deutsche Alpenstrasse with some incredibly scenic views of the Austrian mountains of the Bregenzerwald, we stopped several times for piccies along the way before arriving at Immenstadt for a quick visit before heading south along a similarly picturesque road to our destination Oberstdorf. The main road comes to a halt here but there is the option to take a small b road into Austria but from there you can go no further.









Oberstdorf stellplatz

This place exceeded all expectations, beautiful place nestled amongst the Allgauer Alps with snow peaked mountains surrounding the place. Found the stellplatz, a big one with room for 150 vans and more like a campsite than a stellplatz and we were packed in tight but the location and scenery more than made up for this. Pricey for a stellplatz at €14.40 for 2 adults without electrics but we had no complaints. Excellent facilities with a great shower block and Laundromat. I was amazed to find the place about ¾ full at this time of year, it must have been German half term maybe?









We had a bit of snow overnight at Oberstdorf!

The next few days were spent here chilling out and once again we were subjected to loads more snow, several foot over the next few days and I'm not exaggerating. The only downside to this is the incredible views of the surrounding mountains disappeared so I never did get any photo's of the mountains, but never mind, the snow was great and Oberstdorf is a fantastic place to explore, ski slopes, shops and restaurants abound and once again the plastic took a severe hit. There was also a cable car up to the top of the Nebelhorn but because of the poor visibility we didn't go up it.

Unfortunately, time to start heading back and the journey home is covered in part 3……

 >>MORE PHOTOS HERE<< 

pete.


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

hi pete,
great stories can't wait for part 3, boy it looked beautifull in all that snow. on the pics you dont seem to have a external screen cover or is it just artistic representation  . where did you get the snow chains ? i bet the van took some claning :lol: 

tramp


----------



## smifee (May 17, 2005)

hi peejay

you obviously had a great time but i think you are mad :roll: 

i program my satnav to head away from the brr & snow :lol: 

mike


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Wouldn't have renting a freezer lorry to sit in be cheaper?

Dave


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Tramp, its a long story, we did have some but sold them to Gillian (autostratus), we've now got a nice set for our replacement van but thats on a transit chassis so we went without for this holiday.
Got the chains from http://www.skidrive.co.uk/chains/index.php

smifee, yes, probably.

pete.


----------



## 92046 (May 1, 2005)

*Snow trip*

Hi

A few days "Chilling out" 8O :!: must be mad, and also very brave :!:

it must be fantastic, thanks for all the info on this great trip, looking forward to part 3,

Have fun 
Colin R..........


----------



## 96962 (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi PJ

we just spent a week in Oberstdorf skiing: We stayed on a campsite though. We looked at that Stellplatz, and it was busy then. Went up the Nebelhorn ourselves though we skiied at the the Sollereckbahn, kids loved it; knees knackered after a week. Strangely I never used the snow chains though luckily they were still in the van last weekend when I went to the Lakes as i had to use them to get off the campsite!!


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Great read and startling pics. I'm not sure I am ready to reach the pole by motorhome yet. SNow chains are a deep mystery to me and I don't think I really want the mystery to be revealed as it sounds like aggravation and guaranteed to turn your fingers blue.

It's funny but it seems to be if there is a blizzard, all of Europe drives off to be in the thick of it and if we have 1 mm of snow, we take the day off.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Great read and fantastic photos, thanks


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Atmospheric pix... just put me coat on to view the rest :lol: 

You're a better man than I bungidin...

looking forward to part three... just off to find part 1, missed it somehow :roll:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

It just gets better Pete, I have looked through your 78 pictures of this trip and any one that has not, is missing some great scenes and interesting views.

Well written again Pete, most excellent.

So much snow…..second childhood comes to mind, you must have had a snowball fight, so who won?

MHS….Rob


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

Lovely...I'm not techy enough to post my skiing pics...will try sometime. Tell 'em Pete, it's really cosy in the snow...though how you manage without silver screens I'm imporessed. We use double layers! Ruth


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Once again, thanks for all your replies, really appreciated;

Dangler - respect - I was shattered after cross country skiing, that downhill business always amazes me that more don't kill themselves. I'm always especially impressed by some of those tiny kids that scream down the slopes and seem to run rings round the adults  

Rob, moderators are far too sensible to have snowball fights (I won actually :roll: )

Ruth is right, you can't beat sitting in the van all cosy and toasty warm looking out over the snow with glass of red in hand.

Final bit coming in a minute.....


pete.


----------

